# Why is BMW financial holding hostage almost $7,000 of my money....



## Technic (Jun 24, 2002)

Hangman4358 said:


> I would say the people making $12 hr in a call center know nothing about this but they are also not going to sit on the phone and say I don't know. Either they tell you crap and you get angry or they tell you I don't know and you get angry.


I do not see how a "I don't know" even works in this particular situation. We are talking about basic lease termination *refundable* security deposit process. So if call center personnel did not learn all the details of that particular process when they got their training or worse, it is not part of the script given to them, then whoever is running this Mickey Mouse shop is incompetent.

I mean, the original answers to the OP were terrible. Like kids telling tall tales, completely out of whack.


----------



## chrischeung (Sep 1, 2002)

Data point. Just received my MSDs back 4 weeks after drop off. Payment via direct deposit to the account I used for my lease payments.


----------



## mjsbmw (Jan 5, 2008)

jjsC6 said:


> UPDATE: I received a call this morning. My last cant act got a hold of the dealer and the refund should be in my account by this Thursday (direct deposit from my account). She was very polite and very apologetic. I was extremely nice and thank her for her help. I'll update this thread when it comes


To the OP....did you get your money?


----------



## TXPearl (Apr 16, 2010)

chrischeung said:


> Data point. Just received my MSDs back 4 weeks after drop off. Payment via direct deposit to the account I used for my lease payments.


That still seems like too long. Assuming you walked away from the drop off with a signed inspection form, what else is there for BMWFS to review or verify, and how long should that take??


----------



## chrischeung (Sep 1, 2002)

TXPearl said:


> That still seems like too long. Assuming you walked away from the drop off with a signed inspection form, what else is there for BMWFS to review or verify, and how long should that take??


The signed form was emailed to me within minutes of turn in. I can only imagine they just want to ensure there aren't anything like taxes or tickets that may come to them within that time window. Usually with policy changes, from my experience, it's because something happened to someone, and it changed the policy.


----------



## jlstone (Sep 7, 2006)

Just got my MSDs back. Only took two weeks.


----------



## TXPearl (Apr 16, 2010)

chrischeung said:


> The signed form was emailed to me within minutes of turn in. I can only imagine they just want to ensure there aren't anything like taxes or tickets that may come to them within that time window. Usually with policy changes, from my experience, it's because something happened to someone, and it changed the policy.


OK, that makes more sense. Unpaid tolls can accrue to a large amount and I'm guessing would ultimately be the responsibility of the registered owner (BMWNA, in the case of a lease).


----------



## Ninong (May 20, 2014)

jlstone said:


> Just got my MSDs back. Only took two weeks.


That's much more like it and more like it used to be. Two to three weeks was the usual time and longer than three weeks was unusual.


----------

